# Dr Pepper bottle



## martimoser819 (Sep 16, 2016)

Helping an older brother. He found this on his property today, half buried. Chub, light green. 6 1/2 oz. Marked 1504 on bottom. Any DP collectors out there? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G360V using Tapatalk


----------



## martimoser819 (Sep 16, 2016)

Have more pics if needed. 

Sent from my SM-G360V using Tapatalk


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Nov 21, 2016)

That sure is cool. Never saw one before.


----------



## HouTxSoda (Feb 27, 2017)

Those "No Deposit, No Return" bottles were evidently only distributed in Texas for a short while.
Collectors call them 'gernades' because of their size & shape.
They come in both clear and light green.
Good find !


----------



## J.R. Collector (Feb 27, 2017)

Nice bottle! Pretty neat.


----------

